# Another wheel question.



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I see HO rolling stock advertising 33 inch and 35 inch wheels, both say a RP25 profile.
I'm guessing they both have the same outside diameter that rides on the rail but the flange on the33" is not as "deep" and better suited for code 83 track?

Now onto trucks, I see Bettendorf and other names. What's the difference?
Mercy sakes I don't want that 'know it all about trains' guy Tim mentioned coming over and pointing out my inadequacies in front of my wife and children.
Are metal wheels worth it? Will they be affected if I have my BIL make up a few electro magnetic uncouplers? 

I did a little score yesterday in picking up a bunch of used ho rolling stock and engines. They won't have to be weathered to look authentic, believe me. I intend for these to be practice pieces, at the very least I could park them on sidings here and there to populate the layout. But they are missing pieces, like a few wheels and a truck or two, maybe three.
A few transformers too. At least one new Atlas flat bed car and a SF engine about 2 inches long. Z scale?
I'll get photos up when I get my camera back.


----------

